# last call for secret santa..



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Please read ALL the rules carefully before you sign up

# 1 The Chihuahua People site and Admin have no input in this exchange, it is run purely by members, therefore the site and Admin take no responsibility for any aspect of the exchange.

# 2 Sometimes someone does not receive a gift, you must be willing to take this risk when signing up, there is always someone who receives nothing it seems.


#3 You must be an active member & have at least 500 posts (or have sucessfully participated in an exchange before)

#4 I am asking that if you sign up multiple pets that you are required to send out multiple gifts.

#5 the deadline for signing up will be September 12th all names will be paired & pm'd out as soon as possible. 

#6 I am asking that all gifts be mailed out on or before December 3rd to assure delivery by Christmas

#7 I am doing different price catagories this time & as always homemade gifts are also welcome

If you are interested in joining please pm me you name, address, pets name, the price catagory you would like to be in & where you can ship to (U.S, UK, Ireland, Canada)

Price catagories are as followed.... $10.00, $20.00, $30.00, $40.00, $50+


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

I must ask, no chance of joining at all with less than 500 posts and if you haven't participated before? =/


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

no Im sorry..I used to have the post count at 100 but found that alot of people would sign up just to receive a gft & not send one..Im not saying that you would do that but I cant make exceptions for 1 & not another...


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

That's okay, I fully understand.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Wish I could but not quite to 500 yet.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cprcheetah said:


> Wish I could but not quite to 500 yet.


You can make it. :wink: Post. post, post. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cprcheetah said:


> Wish I could but not quite to 500 yet.


If you don't make it, and want to do a Christmas exchange, I'll be Zoey's partner.


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

i would love to do the christmas exchange but i am not even close to 500... but it sound like a great idea..if you have a change of heart please count me in....


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

for got to say i have dose this before and it fun...but never have on this fourm but in a group i was in..i got my gift and sent mine out...


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

TLI said:


> If you don't make it, and want to do a Christmas exchange, I'll be Zoey's partner.


You are so sweet! I am going to do my darndest to post post post and hopefully I will make it before the deadline.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> You are so sweet! I am going to do my darndest to post post post and hopefully I will make it before the deadline.


T grabbed you first, but I would take Zoey too.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Please sign Hannah and Jasper up. I can only do the under 40 range if that is ok?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Please count just Tabitha and Jerry in for the $50+
Your PM box is full


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive cleaned up my pm box funny how many people wanna join when you yell last call lol...
Ive added Jasper, Hannah, Tabitha & Jerry just need your addresses..Ive sent you guys pm's...


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Please count Lilo and myself in for the $50 category!! :hello1:


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Shoot, I was hoping to make the 500 posts in time for the Christmas exchange but we arent even close yet! Cant wait to see all the adorable pics that are sure to follow though, and Miley and Reese look forward to the next one!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I hope the 12th comes sooooon, for a few different reasons actually and one of them being so I find out who my girls' are paired up with! So fun buying for other people's pets; I was tempted to enter my brother's dog RJ just so I could buy for 3! LOL


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

omguthrie said:


> Please count Lilo and myself in for the $50 category!! :hello1:


Ive added you just need your address


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Brandi are u only entering Piper? I just read her wishlist..
" loves toys her favorites are the ones that have crazy long legs she likes to drag friday around the house with them" ........ THAT is soooo cute! I know I'd be in tears laughing if I saw her do that, lol!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

LittleHead said:


> Brandi are u only entering Piper? I just read her wishlist..
> " loves toys her favorites are the ones that have crazy long legs she likes to drag friday around the house with them" ........ THAT is soooo cute! I know I'd be in tears laughing if I saw her do that, lol!


I usually wait till the end to decide who Im entering so I have an even match up..Piper was requested so I went ahead & put up her wishlist...

It is the funniest thing when she pulls him around she will go over to him tease him with the toy & wait for him to grab it then she grabs ahold & drags him where ever she likes it is hilarious when she tries to get up the dog stairs with him in tow...


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Appleblossom does such a great job at these exchanges. Thank you so much for doing it Appleblossom. (Hope you don't mind me saying) She usually coordinates several a year, so if you can't join this one, don't fret there will be another soon. Maybe in the spring. 

Thank you again Appleblossom!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Appleblossom does such a great job at these exchanges. Thank you so much for doing it Appleblossom. (Hope you don't mind me saying) She usually coordinates several a year, so if you can't join this one, don't fret there will be another soon. Maybe in the spring.
> 
> Thank you again Appleblossom!


thank you so much for appreciating me...I really enjoy hosting the exchanges...They are alot of fun & Im so glad you guys enjoy them....Im sure there will be another one rolling around soon for thise that dont get to join in on the xmas exchange...


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Many, many, many thanks to apple! Always a joy to do these Christmas exchanges. Goose is entered, but says he'll share any treats with Betty if she's nice. 

We are entered in the 50+ category, can't wait to see who we get to spoil!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I'm so excited, we made it! I don't know what I was thinking....my brain had little sleep I guess....but anyways I'm happy we made it, can't wait to see who we get to spoil, and for little Zoe Zoe to get spoiled as well. Thank-you so much Appleblossom for setting this up, truly great of you!


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> I'm so excited, we made it! I don't know what I was thinking....my brain had little sleep I guess....but anyways I'm happy we made it, can't wait to see who we get to spoil, and for little Zoe Zoe to get spoiled as well. Thank-you so much Appleblossom for setting this up, truly great of you!


YaY FOR zOEY n Heather! u guys made it!! 
:hello1:and big applause for the great organizer appyblossom!!:hello1:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

It's like last orders at the bar everyone gotta get inthere lol


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Maisie wants to enter! Once we post on the wishlist we'll have our 500th post, so i'll PM you my details in a min


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Natti said:


> Maisie wants to enter! Once we post on the wishlist we'll have our 500th post, so i'll PM you my details in a min


ive added you..


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> I'm so excited, we made it!


Yay! :hello1:


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Apple, I tried to send you a PM but your box is full. 

I'd like to sign Coco up for the $50 category. I seem to always spend about that much anyways! LOL


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

All I wanna know is, when do we get our partners? huH? huh?? huh?? when when??


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

:scratch:I'm pretty sure I entered for secret santa, but if I didn't then add me too! I've been sooooooo busy......I'm kinda scatterbrained at the moment!:roll:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey Apple, I tried to send you a PM! but your inbox is full.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok. I'm officially over 500 posts, so believe I can sign up.  I would like to sign up 2 of my chis. Maya and Princess Peach for the 50.00 category. Thanks.
Tricia


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

tricializ said:


> Ok. I'm officially over 500 posts, so believe I can sign up.  I would like to sign up 2 of my chis. Maya and Princess Peach for the 50.00 category. Thanks.
> Tricia


just in the nick of time!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Secret Santa is officiallly closed...Thank you to all who joined & you will be receiving a pm from me with your matches soon...Im working today but will hopefully get some time to work on matching people up today....


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

IowasAngel said:


> Apple, I tried to send you a PM but your box is full.
> 
> I'd like to sign Coco up for the $50 category. I seem to always spend about that much anyways! LOL


ive added you..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

LittleHead said:


> All I wanna know is, when do we get our partners? huH? huh?? huh?? when when??


lol soon you get them soon..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Pookypeds said:


> :scratch:I'm pretty sure I entered for secret santa, but if I didn't then add me too! I've been sooooooo busy......I'm kinda scatterbrained at the moment!:roll:


lol you joined so dont worry..


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I know the post count is 500, but if you end up with someone who isn't going to get something i'd be interested in pairing in the $20.00 category, I understand if not. 
Just trying to help, my bf calls me the giftable queen baby showers, wedding showers etc.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

waiting....
LOL, I'm so impatient.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

LittleHead said:


> waiting....
> LOL, I'm so impatient.


dont rush me or you will get your pm last lol haha heeheehee


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

oh crap! 
okay, that'll shut me up. *zip*


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

lol crystal


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

i bought a dog treat making kit for my ss who ever it may be lol sure would help if i knew who would actually use it lol


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

when do we find out who we get? x


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

*Princess* said:


> when do we find out who we get? x


all pm's will be out no later than thursday....i ran into my usual pairing snag so had to walk away for a bit


----------

